# What would you charge???



## AAJay (May 20, 2006)

looking for your help!. This development has about 1 mile of streets to be plowed. Take a look at the attachment
2" to 4"
4" to 6"
6" to 9"


Also what would you charge for salting?
I'm new this and I want to put a bid in but want to make sure I dont over or under bid.
I appreciate all feedback! Thanks.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

couldn't tell you, but you better have 5+ tons of salt to cover your ass


----------



## LB1234 (Oct 17, 2006)

We just put in a bid on an 8 block residential community. About 1.5-2 miles total roadway. Some are only one lane width. Not the easiest access b/c most of the streets end in dead ends and we can't turn around...we have to back all the way out. And if I get this bid (fingures crossed) I'll be installing backup lights cause of the poor visibility.

They also want the 4 streets that interesected with the county road its on to be salted. Although when asked how much/how frequest they didn't have an answer...it was just keep it clear and safe....ahhhh....ooookkkaayyy. So I had to make a judgement call in that part of the bid.

Anyhow, they want 2" triggers. In other words snow can't accumulate beyond 2" during any part of the storm. With that low of a trigger I'm figuring a truck to be there at the start of the storm and not leave to the final cleanup.

I planned on this taking 1.5hrs for one push plus 1.5hrs travel time for a total of 3 hours. I also figured 50#'s of salt per intersection or a total of 4, 50# bagst. I have a salting fee of $125 plus material (~$25/50#). I figured my plowing rate to be $150/hr. So, if I take the 3hrs at $150/hr and one salt application at $125 + material I'm right at $675 for the first two inches. I gave a price of $825 for the first 3".

I then figured the same costs for the increments less the travel time cause I would already have one of the trucks on site. I figured an increase of $425/3". So, I gave a base price of 825 for the first three, 1250 for the next three, and so on. Once 15" is reached within a 24 timeframe we go to a blizzard clause in which everything gets calculated as hourly.

Not saying this is the best way or only way to find your estimate but it works for me. You can have totally different numbers for your base prices...in other words maybe you only need/want to factor $125/hr on your trucks cause your operating costs aren't as high or whatever.

Hope I could help some.


----------

